# Mini DisplayPort vers HDMI sur Air 11 (Vidéo et Audio?)



## NathanB (29 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je compte m'acheter un macbook air 11" et il me semble avoir lu quelque part que la sortie mini displayport gérait depuis peu l'audio (du moins sur les MBP). 
Pour confirmation est ce bien le cas pour le air 11"?

Ensuite voulant le relier à ma télé via HDMI, j'ai cru comprendre que certains adaptateur mni display / HDMI ne gérait pas l'audio ? 
Auriez vous un exemple de cable HDMI/HDMI et d'un adaptateur HDMI/minidisplay gérant audio et vidéo dans un budget assez sérré (entre 20 et 30 euros FDP compris serait parfait).

J'ai regardé sur ebay pour les adaptateurs, j'arrive à en trouver pour 7/8 euros venant de chine mais je ne suis pas sur qu'ils gèrent bien l'audio.

Merci


----------



## NathanB (29 Décembre 2010)

Personne?


----------



## aqwa02 (29 Décembre 2010)

je dit peut etre n'importe quoi , mais il ne me semble pas que le mini display port transmette l'audio !


----------



## NathanB (29 Décembre 2010)

Si si. Apple bridait (pour changer) son mini display pour qu'il ne sorte que de la video. Hors depuis 2010 les ports des MBP et MB (pas sûr pour ces derniers) ont été débridé. Idem pour les iMac 2010. D'ailleurs je rebondis la dessus, si quelqu'un arrive a me donner une réponse FORMELLE concernant le mini display de l'iMac 2009. J'ai lu tout et son contraire sur tous les sites possibles et imaginables (y compris sur celui d'la pomme) donc ne me dites pas oui ou non parceque vous venez de le lire sur le net, je prefererais qq1 qui a fait le test et qui peut me dire avec certitude si l'audio passe en entrée et en sortie.
Merci pour vos lumières, j'ai vraiment du mal a trouver des réponses à mes questions malgrés plusieurs heures de recherche!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

J'ai un iMac 2010 et un Macbook Air 11" 2010 et mon adaptateur que j'ai acheté 25&#8364; et que je suis pratiquement sur qu'il avait écrit audio dessus ne fonctionne sur aucun des deux, obligé de brancher des enceintes externes :/


----------



## Fabien_smv (29 Décembre 2010)

D'après ce que j'ai lu sur les forums US, le mini DisplayPort du Macbook Air transmet l'audio en HDMI, comme les derniers Macbook Pro.

Les discussions en questions :
- http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1036762
- http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1056766
- http://discussions.info.apple.com/message.jspa?messageID=12685378


----------



## NathanB (29 Décembre 2010)

Fabien_smv a dit:


> D'après ce que j'ai lu sur les forums US, le mini DisplayPort du Macbook Air transmet l'audio en HDMI, comme les derniers Macbook Pro.
> 
> Les discussions en questions :
> - http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1036762
> ...



Merci, j'étais également tombé sur ces forums mais ce qui m'embête c'est que justement je suis tombé également sur des cas comme celui de JIX91. C'est étrange de ne pas avoir un avis unanime la dessus. Je pense passer un coup de fil à Apple pour en avoir le coeur net (en espérant tomber sur un conseillé qui soit calé sur la question).

Merci pour votre aide en tout cas.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

Moi j'ai plus un truc comme cela :http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TX175ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3Ng&mco=MTE0ODQzNDQ

J'aurais du prendre celui là : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H1824ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3Ng&mco=MTkzMDE2ODI


----------



## NathanB (30 Décembre 2010)

JiX91 a dit:


> Moi j'ai plus un truc comme cela :http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TX175ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3Ng&mco=MTE0ODQzNDQ
> 
> J'aurais du prendre celui là : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H1824ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3Ng&mco=MTkzMDE2ODI



En effet le premier ne laisse pas passer l'audio. Après 40euros l'adaptateur ça fait sacrément mal!! Mais bon si je suis sur que le mini display de mon iMac 27 (2009) et/ou de mon prochain macbook air passe l'audio à la rigueur je veux bien investir.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

Moi aussi je vais devoir investir dans un nouveau :/


----------



## titistardust (31 Décembre 2010)

Pas de soucis de son sur la sortie Minidisplay. Testé avec mon MBA 13" 2010 via mon ampli hc et VLC. Faut juste penser à cliquer au bon endroit dans VLC pour que le son soit envoyé par le Minidisplayport. Test avec Quicktime, pas eu de son en sortie, juste de l'image, pas trouver le bon réglage. Cela fonctionne parfaitement que se soit avec de la simple stéréo ou du DTS HD.
Adaptateur acheté chez Boulanger 25&#8364; si mes souvenirs sont bon.

C'est la meme chose que celui ci mais en version HDMI :
http://www.boulanger.fr/hama_adapt_minidisplay_vers_dvi/p_39606_400382.htm


----------



## NathanB (31 Décembre 2010)

titistardust a dit:


> Pas de soucis de son sur la sortie Minidisplay. Testé avec mon MBA 13" 2010 via mon ampli hc et VLC. Faut juste penser à cliquer au bon endroit dans VLC pour que le son soit envoyé par le Minidisplayport. Test avec Quicktime, pas eu de son en sortie, juste de l'image, pas trouver le bon réglage. Cela fonctionne parfaitement que se soit avec de la simple stéréo ou du DTS HD.
> Adaptateur acheté chez Boulanger 25 si mes souvenirs sont bon.
> 
> C'est la meme chose que celui ci mais en version HDMI :
> http://www.boulanger.fr/hama_adapt_minidisplay_vers_dvi/p_39606_400382.htm



Merci pour ton retour. Aurais tu une reference, ou un lien internet que l'on puisse voir exactement le modèle dont tu parle.
J'ai posé la question au service client de macway concernant leur adaptateur mini display/hdmi. Il est noté sur la page du produit qu'il laisse passer le son pour les macbook pro et les imac 2009 et bizarrement la nana de macway me dit qu'il ne fonctionne pas pour le air 2010!!!
J'ai l'impression que certains adaptateurs ne fonctionnent en audio qu'avec certains mac...
Ça me parait etrange, une norme de port (usb,FW,mini display,...) est identique quelque soit la machine non? Surtout qu'on ne compare pas des pc fabriqués par X constructeurs, ayant chacun ses normes proprietaires...
Bref je comprends toujours pas et plus je me renseigne plus je m'y perds, les avis etant divergents à chaque fois.
Si un grand gourou apple passe par le topic pour nous eclairer sur le sujet...


----------



## titistardust (1 Janvier 2011)

Voici l'adaptateur :
http://www.webdistrib.com/cat/HAMA-adapt-minidisplayport-vers-hdmi-__p_755253.html

Par contre je n'ai pas réussi à activer le son en sortie autrement qu'en passant par VLC. J'ai pas trop chercher avec Quicktime ou Iphoto pour un diaporama pour le moment.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)

Ok merci pour ces précisions, c'est quoi la manip sur VLC ?


----------



## titistardust (2 Janvier 2011)

Menu AUDIO puis Périphérique Audio


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)

titistardust a dit:


> Menu AUDIO puis Périphérique Audio



Merci , moi c'est grisé, donc j'en conclu que mon adaptateur ne passe pas le son :/


----------



## sebium (3 Janvier 2011)

Bon ça à l'air mort donc ? 

En tout cas, j'aimerai bien que si quelqu'un se manifeste, s'il  a réussi à le faire fonctionner sans passer VLC.

Dsl de m'incruster dans ce poste, mais ce sujet mintéresse énormément , car personnellement c'est le critère qui me fera acheter (ou pas) ce portable.


----------



## NathanB (3 Janvier 2011)

sebium a dit:


> Bon ça à l'air mort donc ?
> 
> En tout cas, j'aimerai bien que si quelqu'un se manifeste, s'il  a réussi à le faire fonctionner sans passer VLC.
> 
> Dsl de m'incruster dans ce poste, mais ce sujet mintéresse énormément , car personnellement c'est le critère qui me fera acheter (ou pas) ce portable.



Apparemment ça fonctionne mais il faut un adaptateur spécial qui laisse passer l'audio. Pour l'instant je n'ai vu que des cas de personnes utilisant VLC, quel soft utilise tu?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2011)

Moi je vais acheter l'adaptateur à 39,95&#8364; pour voir ce que sa donne, de toutes façon celui là ne peut que marcher, il y écrit que cela fonctionne avec les modèles 2010

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H1824ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3Ng&mco=MTkzMDE2ODI


----------



## NathanB (3 Janvier 2011)

JiX91 a dit:


> Moi je vais acheter l'adaptateur à 39,95 pour voir ce que sa donne, de toutes façon celui là ne peut que marcher, il y écrit que cela fonctionne avec les modèles 2010
> 
> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H1824ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3Ng&mco=MTkzMDE2ODI



Ok tiens nous au jus


----------



## Xandalf (5 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
j'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice, j'ai acheté hier un adaptateur MiniDisplay - HDMI à l'Apple Store de CAP 3000 à Saint-Laurent du Var et effectivement le son passe bien de mon MBA vers ma TV.
Pour info, je joins une photo de la boîte pour ceux que l'article pourrait intéresser (il coûte 29,95).
Par ailleurs, il faut effectivement passer par les paramètres audio de VLC pour envoyer le son vers la TV (ou par les préférences systèmes pour les autres applications type iPhoto).


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2011)

Ok merci de ces précision, je vais de toutes façon demain à l'Apple Store de Vélizy 2, donc je verais bien, mais je savais pas que cette marque faisait du hdmi^^


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2011)

Xandalf a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> j'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice, j'ai acheté hier un adaptateur MiniDisplay - HDMI à l'Apple Store de CAP 3000 à Saint-Laurent du Var et effectivement le son passe bien de mon MBA vers ma TV.
> Pour info, je joins une photo de la boîte pour ceux que l'article pourrait intéresser (il coûte 29,95).
> Par ailleurs, il faut effectivement passer par les paramètres audio de VLC pour envoyer le son vers la TV (ou par les préférences systèmes pour les autres applications type iPhoto).



Bon j'ai prit enfaite ce modèle et sa fonctionne correctement


----------



## NathanB (1 Février 2011)

J'ai acheté ce modèle : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/17...ers-hdmi-audio-et-video-pour-macbook-pro.html

Tout fonctionne à merveille sur mon iMac 27" i5 (late 2009) et sur mon macbook air 11" 1,6ghz/4Ram/128SSD (late 2010).
Il suffit juste de régler les paramètres de sortie de l'audio dans le panneau de configuration et roule ma poule !!!


----------



## Horny (2 Mars 2011)

J'apporte également ma pierre à l'édifice après 3h à m'arracher les cheveux.

J'ai un Macbook Air 11" et l'adaptateur mini-display->HDMI de Hama.
Je sélectionne les  HP de la TV dans Paramètres/Son/Sortie
L'ordi envoie bien le son à la TV via le HDMI mais il semble qu'il y ai un bug avec la recopie vidéo. Je suis obligé de changer la résolution d'affichage de l'écran externe (la TV donc) pour que le son passe ... peu importe la résolution de départ et celle d'arrivée (par ex: je passe de 1080i à 1080p ou inversement, ensuite le son démarre) ... bizarre, bizarre.

Par contre en bureau étendu tout marche nickel, pas besoin de bidouiller les résolutions.


----------



## NathanB (3 Mars 2011)

Horny a dit:


> J'apporte également ma pierre à l'édifice après 3h à m'arracher les cheveux.
> 
> J'ai un Macbook Air 11" et l'adaptateur mini-display->HDMI de Hama.
> Je sélectionne les  HP de la TV dans Paramètres/Son/Sortie
> ...



Oé c'est étrange... jamais eu ce problème perso !


----------



## surfman06 (3 Mars 2011)

As tu essayé avec une autre tv, est--ce pareil ? Je serai curieux de savoir.


----------



## pipobimbo62 (14 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
Pour ma part la sortie audio fonctionne mais l'échantillonnage est bridé à 48kHz (je n'ai pas cette limite avec la sortie optique de mon iMac late 2009).
Une solution est-elle envisageable pour ne pas avoir cette limitation ?


----------



## blorem (30 Juillet 2011)

Pour ma part j'ai acheté ce cable (10 euros environ frais de port compris - Mini display Port vers HDMi) sur ce site : http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mini-displayport-dp-male-to-hdmi-male-adapter-cable-1-8m-35196


Je viens de l'essayer sur mon MacBook Air 11' et ma télévision LCD Toshiba et tout marche très bien, le son comme l'image ! Très satisfait de mon achat, et une bonne affaire en plus, comparé au prix exhorbitant de certains produits du même type (30 à la Fnac par exemple ou 45 parfois).


----------



## Subshadow (30 Juillet 2011)

blorem a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai acheté ce cable (10 euros environ frais de port compris - Mini display Port vers HDMi) sur ce site : http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mini-displayport-dp-male-to-hdmi-male-adapter-cable-1-8m-35196
> 
> 
> Je viens de l'essayer sur mon MacBook Air 11' et ma télévision LCD Toshiba et tout marche très bien, le son comme l'image ! Très satisfait de mon achat, et une bonne affaire en plus, comparé au prix exhorbitant de certains produits du même type (30 à la Fnac par exemple ou 45 parfois).



Pas cher. Long la réception ?


----------



## ludodu02 (3 Août 2011)

Subshadow a dit:


> Pas cher. Long la réception ?



Pour des envois par Deal Extrem il faut compter environ 12-15 jours. J'ai pour ma part pris l'adaptateur mini display HDMI et l'image comme le son fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## iDuff (3 Août 2011)

Moi perso j'ai pris ça : 

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21...-mini-displayport-vers-cable-hdmi-180-cm.html

Je suis pas fan des adaptateurs.
Je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui et ça marche parfaitement avec mon nouveau MBA 13" i7.
+9999999999 pour Macway : produits, infos et SAV parfaits. Je commande tout ce dont j'ai besoin chez eux.
Coté livraison tout est possible (chronopost, UPS, point relais...) moi mon intermarché fait relais alors j'ai été livré sous 48h


----------



## RomainPa (3 Août 2011)

iDuff a dit:


> Moi perso j'ai pris ça :
> 
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21...-mini-displayport-vers-cable-hdmi-180-cm.html
> 
> ...



Euh, c'est la même chose que le produit DealExtrême, non ?


----------



## iDuff (4 Août 2011)

RomainPa a dit:


> Euh, c'est la même chose que le produit DealExtrême, non ?



Ouais possible et alors ??? Je vois pas ou tu veux en venir...

Perso je préfère de loin un site comme Macway à DealExtreme pour des raisons de SAV.
Et de plus pour les délais et les prix de livraisons... En région parisienne tu peux être livrais en l'espace de quelques heures et moi qui suis de La Rochelle en moins de 48h c'était chez moi...


----------



## Fabien_smv (7 Août 2011)

Si ça intéresse, j'ai trouvé un adaptateur Mini-DisplayPort vers HDMI chez Boulanger pour 23 (marque HAMA).

Testé avec le Macbook Air 11" (1ère génération) il fonctionne très bien (vidéo & audio).


----------

